# struct in typedef?



## lordfritte (12. September 2007)

Hallo ich habe in ein paar Beispielen gesehen das man ein struct in ein typedef packen kann, aber wozu? der struct kann man doch sowieso ansprechen?


----------



## Teambeta (12. September 2007)

Per C++ brauchst du kein typedef benutzen, weil Klassen auch nichts mehr als Strukturen sind, und es unsinnig wäre Klassen mit dem Bezeichner struct zu initialisieren.

In C musst du beim Definieren einer Variable von Typ struct auch struct davor angeben, um das abzukürzen benutzt man typedef um das ausfallen zu lassen.


----------



## lordfritte (12. September 2007)

Aber die schreiben es trotzdem davor:
typedef struct name{
....
....} name2


----------



## Teambeta (12. September 2007)

Damit kannst du halt einmal ( in C! ) struct name oder einfach nur name benutzen.


----------

